# A quick easy desert[pie]



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

for the beach.

Quick pineapple pie:

1-Pre-made graham cracker pie crust 9/10" [Foodlion for around $1.50 or so]
1- can crushed pineapple[normally 15/20 ounce size.
2- boxs instant pudding mix[vanilla or lemon or 1 of each]
1- 8 ounce cool whip. 
NOTE: I've found an 8 oz. container of cool whip will do two pies, since I don't smear it on thick. If you're fortunate enough to have some pineapple brandy in the crowd, then cut pieces of the pineapple up and top the cool whip. Be aware, one pie jest won't get it done, so buy figgering on making two.

Drain pieapple extremely well, otherwise the pudding mix won't set. Mix the pudding mix as per box says. 2 small packs are fine. I always mix the pineapple and pudding and then put in cooler and ice around it so it sets harder. When set, put into pie crust and top with Cool Whip. This a no cook recipe. You can use the cook kind also, just more trouble than it's worth with sand flying.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

You got too much time on yer hands.For beach fishin' I prefer cherry/apple pies,baked in a bakery department,laying on a shelf,for me to purchase and eat.Rediwhip if the urge hits  

But,I did like the recipe


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you liked it so much you oughts to keeps your sorry butt outta da store and larns hows to cooks somthin yoself. Plumb damnedtrifling.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds mighty good to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

